# rip bracken xxx



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

my beautiful baby boy passed away yesterday morning while i was at work, my partner got a call from a lady who had found him and brought him home, were both absolutely devastated and there is an emptiness in our flat and our lives right now that can never be replaced, no other cat can live up to bracken

he was so clever and such a good natured well behaved boy, everyone loved him

from a tiny nine week old semi feral kitten who hid in the sofa bed for two days to an affectionate, very vocal three year old who used to bring me pigeon feathers and bang the bathroom door to get me up for work in the morning, there is nothing bad to say about bracken, he was perfect and my last memory of him will be him purring by my bed when i woke up yesterday morning

alot of people might say i shouldnt have let him outside but i know that in the three years he was with us, he was happy and always returned, he wanted to go outside, to be stuck inside would have made him utterly miserable, we gave him a full life, never a dull moment and he made us very happy, he was our family

from stalking pigeons and bossing around the female cats in the back garden to hunting me down in the lounge and playing chase and rolling corks along the floor, he was the best !

i wasnt going to post here, just do a little blog online to him but i wanted to thank alot of you here for all the helpful advice and tips you have given me since we brought him home as a kitten, ive learnt alot and thanks got you, bracken remained a well adjusted and very healthy happy boy, so thank you so much

happy memories will be in our hearts and heads forever


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. I'm so sorry to hear your news R.I.P. Little man


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

What a beautiful cat. 

Run free at the bridge Bracken. 

Xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

He sounds like he had a full and happy life and that's all that counts. I am so very sorry for you loss. RIP Bracken xxxxxxxx


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

so sad, RIP Bracken. My 2 love the outdoors, always come home when i shout them so i know exactly what you mean about letting him outdoors.

Thoughts are with you 

Gone too soon Bracken. Run Free xxxx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so sorry
R.I.P Braken


----------



## Nevaeh (Oct 4, 2011)

((((HUGS)))) to you. Sleep well Bracken. xx


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

sorry for your loss r.i.p bracken {hugs} x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Very sad news. So sorry for your loss.
Beautiful Boy!
R.I.P Bracken and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I&#8217;m sorry to read this. He sounded a right character and good fun. RIP Bracken.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Such a handsome boy and he has obviously lived a happy life albeit cut short.

Rest in peace Bracken xx


----------



## rosebond (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm sure Bracken is looking down from rainbow bridge with fond memories. Rest in peace Bracken, sleep tight. xxx


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

i am so sorry for your loss he sounded like a beautiful little boy very full of life!
and such a character 
RIP Bracken x


----------

